# faulty sensor



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi
I have been getting "Steering Fault you can continue to drive" warning. It doesnt happen all the time.

But will most likely happen during rain or when wet outside. However started happening randomly on dry conditions.

Could it be that the sensor is faulty?

If so how much do you recon it costs?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

do a scan with VCDS if you can, and look for the error details


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

is the power steering still working when it alarms? Someone at work had the same on a Golf ,needed new pump.


----------



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

90TJM said:


> is the power steering still working when it alarms? Someone at work had the same on a Golf ,needed new pump.


Looks like everything is working just fine when the sensor/warning lights up.

It happens when I am standing still. So I don't exactly start turning the car to notice the power steering or not. I just press throttle when the traffic light turns green.

I will try to remember next time to check this.

Also Kevin34, I can borrow an OBDEleven from my friend to see if there are faults.

If there is a fault should it have something written on it?

Also does anyone know how much a pump or a steering fault sensor cost?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Is there a pump? I don't recall a power steering reservoir filler cap under the bonnet? I always assumed it was electrically assisted. in that case the alleged failed sensor is more likely to be a fault generated by the electronics that control the amount and direction of the assistance.

If you plug something in to read the fault code it may well have a description or worse case it will just say fault code P1015 or whatever and then an internet search will tell you that P1015 means power steering fluid level low or electric power steering assistance discrepancy or similar.

Either way getting the fault code read is the first step.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it's an electric power steering, so don't look for the oil tank


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

This and literally every modern car past maybe 2012 are electric power steering. Are you getting any other lights? I had the Steering Angle Sensor go bad when my TTS had about 10000 miles on it. They had to replace the entire steering gear (under warranty of course). I got steering fault, MagRide, TPMS, ESC and a few other lights that came on at the same time. Error codes read with VCDS were very descriptive "Steering Angle Sensor - Open Circuit". Let us know what it is!


----------



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello everyone.
It took me some time to borrow an OBDeleven from my neighbour.

I shall present you two scan logs. First one is with engine ON and 2nd one is with engine OFF. Do you see anything problematic? (I don't understand these myself)

*1st LOG (engine ON and Ignition ON)
*
OBDeleven data log

Date: 2020-12-26 16:23

VIN: XXXXXXXXXX *(redacted)*
Car: Audi TT
Year: 2015
Body type: Coupe
Engine: CHHC
Mileage: 83704 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
01 Engine

System description: 2.0l R4 TFSI
Software number: 8S0906259
Software version: 0002
Hardware number: 06K907425B 
Hardware version: H13
ODX name: EV_ECM20TFS0208S0906259
ODX version: 001003
Long coding: 0A1D00324426050B3002

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
02 Transmission

System description: DQ250-6A MQB
Software number: 0D9300012E
Software version: 4504
Hardware number: 02E927770AQ
Hardware version: H53
Serial number: TFK01409171267
ODX name: EV_TCMDQ250021
ODX version: 001001
Long coding: 0014

 Trouble codes: 
*P072600 - Engine Speed Inp.Circ. Range/Performance
Intermittent
P173400 - Starter release from the selector lever sensor system
Intermittent**
*

---------------------------------------------------------------
09 Central Electrics

System description: BCM MQBAB H
Software number: 5Q0937084BR
Software version: 0136
Hardware number: 5Q0937084AJ
Hardware version: H18
Serial number: 01011431504178
ODX name: EV_BCMCONTI
ODX version: 013000
Long coding: 040D5A46C20126FD03044004B31007A80880000000000000000000000000

Subsystems: 
System description: 43x LL 140704
Software version: 0371
Hardware version: 032
Serial number: 00000001407010604094
Long coding: 1BC7F7

System description: G397_RLFS 
Software version: 0002
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: 23483673 
Long coding: 00005D

System description: E1 - LDS MQB 
Software version: 0032
Hardware version: H05
Serial number: 20 09 2014 00000468

 System description: EHL2 V8 
Software version: 0010
Hardware version: H04
Serial number: 0000009600075Z048002
Long coding: 110000

System description: GTO BF 
Software version: 0010
Hardware version: H05
Serial number: 20141024075843 00028

System description: Sensor, DWA 
Software version: 0315
Hardware version: 005
Serial number: 000000000ZY142741URW

System description: Sirene, DWA 
Software version: 0311
Hardware version: 004
Serial number: 00000000000031227569

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------

16 Steering Column

System description: Lenks. Modul
Software number: 8S0907129AC
Software version: 0140
Hardware number: 8S0907129AC
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: 91335NKS00159
ODX name: EV_SMLSKLOMQB
ODX version: 019002
Long coding: 281C

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
17 Dashboard

System description: FBenRDW
Software number: 8S0920790
Software version: 0221
Hardware number: 8S0920790 
Hardware version: H32
ODX name: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X
ODX version: 001013
Long coding: 04250050699800080000E8C09000800000000000

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
19 Gateway

System description: GW MQB TT3
Software number: 8S0907468A
Software version: 0203
Hardware number: 8S0907468 
Hardware version: 012
Serial number: 05111410802582
ODX name: EV_GatewContiAU33X
ODX version: 011002
Long coding: 030100042F025A004B0002683C0000000000000000000000000000000001

Subsystems: 
System description: J367-BDMHella
Software version: 8050
Hardware version: H04
Serial number: 6876294703

System description: J453 MFL 
Software version: 0001
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: 20141028125909 RD437

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
22 All Wheel Control

System description: Haldex4Motion
Software number: 0CQ907554C
Software version: 7753
Hardware number: 0CQ525130 
Hardware version: H52
Serial number: HA1-00020.10.1400012401
ODX name: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X
ODX version: 002015
Long coding: 0101

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
2B Steering Column Lock

System description: ELV-MQBB
Software number: 3Q0905861
Software version: 0031
Hardware number: 3Q0905861 
Hardware version: H05
Serial number: 14000220803003
ODX name: EV_ELVMarquMQBB
ODX version: 001007
Long coding: 0900000000000000

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------

44 Steering Assistance

System description: EPS_MQB_ZFLS
Software number: 3Q0909144H
Software version: 5061
Hardware number: 3Q0909144H 
Hardware version: 505
ODX name: EV_SteerAssisMQB
ODX version: 012140
Long coding: 9303

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
5F Multimedia

System description: MU-H-LN-EU
Software number: 8S0035044M
Software version: 1339
Hardware number: 8S0035044 
Hardware version: 040
Serial number: A579K0EB002094
ODX name: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS
ODX version: 001115
Long coding: 01330401FF08000011110001000A00132F0000E100700000DE

Trouble codes: 
* B201A00 - Checking software version management
static
Date: 2020-12-26 16:19:25
Mileage: 83704 km
Priority: 6
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter: 179
Dynamic environmental data: 02867310024D46433148333378452F485245552020
*


----------



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

2nd scan log (engine OFF)

OBDeleven data log

Date: 2020-12-26 16:13

VIN: XXXXXXX (redacted)
Car: Audi TT
Year: 2015
Body type: Coupe
Engine: CHHC
Mileage: 83704 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
01 Engine

System description: 2.0l R4 TFSI
Software number: 8S0906259
Software version: 0002
Hardware number: 06K907425B 
Hardware version: H13
ODX name: EV_ECM20TFS0208S0906259
ODX version: 001003
Long coding: 0A1D00324426050B3002

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
02 Transmission

System description: DQ250-6A MQB
Software number: 0D9300012E
Software version: 4504
Hardware number: 02E927770AQ
Hardware version: H53
Serial number: TFK01409171267
ODX name: EV_TCMDQ250021
ODX version: 001001
Long coding: 0014

*Trouble codes: 
P173400 - Starter release from the selector lever sensor system
Intermittent**
*

---------------------------------------------------------------

09 Central Electrics

System description: BCM MQBAB H
Software number: 5Q0937084BR
Software version: 0136
Hardware number: 5Q0937084AJ
Hardware version: H18
Serial number: 01011431504178
ODX name: EV_BCMCONTI
ODX version: 013000
Long coding: 040D5A46C20126FD03044004B31007A80880000000000000000000000000

Subsystems: 
System description: 43x LL 140704
Software version: 0371
Hardware version: 032
Serial number: 00000001407010604094
Long coding: 1BC7F7

System description: G397_RLFS 
Software version: 0002
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: 23483673 
Long coding: 00005D

System description: E1 - LDS MQB 
Software version: 0032
Hardware version: H05
Serial number: 20 09 2014 00000468

System description: EHL2 V8 
Software version: 0010
Hardware version: H04
Serial number: 0000009600075Z048002
Long coding: 110000

System description: GTO BF 
Software version: 0010
Hardware version: H05
Serial number: 20141024075843 00028

System description: Sensor, DWA 
Software version: 0315
Hardware version: 005
Serial number: 000000000ZY142741URW

System description: Sirene, DWA 
Software version: 0311
Hardware version: 004
Serial number: 00000000000031227569

*  Trouble codes: 
B126301 - Tank lid unlock activation Electrical error
Intermittent
Priority: 4
Malfunction frequency counter: 6
Unlearning counter: 183
Terminal 15 status: Off
Terminal 50 status: Off
Voltage: 11.9 V
Outside air temperature: 15.5 °C
Status Bremslichtschalter (HW): Off
Status Bremslichtschalter (CAN): Off
Off: not activated
Parking light: not activated
Automatic high beam assist: operated
Low beam: not activated
Parking light left: not activated
Parking light right: not activated
Letzte Weckursache/ Werte [00;2E]: Pin C14 Kessy Weckleitung
CAN-Bus_aktiv: On
U113700 - Sirens / alarm horn for anti-theft warning system implausible message
Intermittent
Priority: 4
Malfunction frequency counter: 2
Unlearning counter: 206
Terminal 15 status: Off
Terminal 50 status: Off
Voltage: 12.2 V
Outside air temperature: 2.0 °C
Status Bremslichtschalter (HW): Off
Status Bremslichtschalter (CAN): Off
Off: not activated
Parking light: not activated
Automatic high beam assist: operated
Low beam: not activated
Parking light left: not activated
Parking light right: not activated
Letzte Weckursache/ Werte [00;2E]: Pin A32 Heckdeckel Softtouch TasterPin
CAN-Bus_aktiv: On
*

---------------------------------------------------------------
16 Steering Column

System description: Lenks. Modul
Software number: 8S0907129AC
Software version: 0140
Hardware number: 8S0907129AC
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: 91335NKS00159
ODX name: EV_SMLSKLOMQB
ODX version: 019002
Long coding: 281C

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
17 Dashboard

System description: FBenRDW
Software number: 8S0920790
Software version: 0221
Hardware number: 8S0920790 
Hardware version: H32
ODX name: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X
ODX version: 001013
Long coding: 04250050699800080000E8C09000800000000000

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
19 Gateway

System description: GW MQB TT3
Software number: 8S0907468A
Software version: 0203
Hardware number: 8S0907468 
Hardware version: 012
Serial number: 05111410802582
ODX name: EV_GatewContiAU33X
ODX version: 011002
Long coding: 030100042F025A004B0002683C0000000000000000000000000000000001

Subsystems: 
System description: J367-BDMHella
Software version: 8050
Hardware version: H04
Serial number: 6876294703

System description: J453 MFL 
Software version: 0001
Hardware version: H06
Serial number: 20141028125909 RD437

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
22 All Wheel Control

System description: Haldex4Motion
Software number: 0CQ907554C
Software version: 7753
Hardware number: 0CQ525130 
Hardware version: H52
Serial number: HA1-00020.10.1400012401
ODX name: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X
ODX version: 002015
Long coding: 0101

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
2B Steering Column Lock

System description: ELV-MQBB
Software number: 3Q0905861
Software version: 0031
Hardware number: 3Q0905861 
Hardware version: H05
Serial number: 14000220803003
ODX name: EV_ELVMarquMQBB
ODX version: 001007
Long coding: 0900000000000000

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
44 Steering Assistance

System description: EPS_MQB_ZFLS
Software number: 3Q0909144H
Software version: 5061
Hardware number: 3Q0909144H 
Hardware version: 505
ODX name: EV_SteerAssisMQB
ODX version: 012140
Long coding: 9303

Trouble codes: 
No trouble codes found

---------------------------------------------------------------
5F Multimedia

System description: MU-H-LN-EU
Software number: 8S0035044M
Software version: 1339
Hardware number: 8S0035044 
Hardware version: 040
Serial number: A579K0EB002094
ODX name: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS
ODX version: 001115
Long coding: 01330401FF08000011110001000A00132F0000E100700000DE

 *Trouble codes: 
B201A00 - Checking software version management
static
Date: 2020-08-26 18:39:38
Mileage: 80788 km
Priority: 6
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter: 221
Dynamic environmental data: 02869110024D46504B2F6773732D696E6963202020
U10C000 - Control module for instrument panel insert on optical data bus No communication
Intermittent
Date: 2020-12-05 12:41:01
Mileage: 83367 km
Priority: 6
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter: 183
Dynamic environmental data: 028695*


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

The only interesting thing there is it looks like there's something up with your shift lever starter interlock. Never seen that before. The rest are "normal" (software version one is just because you or someone upgraded the MMI software and didn't do the song and dance with VCDS to clear that code). Nothing under steering though which is weird.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

agree on this, however I would clear all the codes and then after some driving, scan again, too see if they were sporadic or not


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Completely forgot my password and I used one time email address to make this email. So no chance to recover that account.

Had to make another one :lol:

I did a second scan with engine off. All fault codes except "B201A00 - Checking software version management" did not come back.

I was told that some fault codes would be active if the engine is on and some if its off. Since no one told me if the engine should be off or on during scan.

Strange that no mention of steering failure warning in the scan.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ignition just needs to be on not even engine running for a good scan DTC scan at least. Can't help you without a steering or related code, so wait until it happens again and scan right away!


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

*UPDATE*

*Had the steering fault warning again (the one that says that I can still drive)
*
Couldn't exactly scan it immediately.

Scanned it next day. (between that error and next day I didnt start my car at all)

No error codes.

Just the one about the MMI software error


----------

